# Частота обследования позвоночника



## Salamanka (27 Мар 2011)

Подскажите, как часто нужно делать МРТ позвоночника. Последний был в 2009 году.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (27 Мар 2011)

Многое зависит от того, в связи с чем было выполнено МРТ в 2009 году (на Ваш вопрос сложно ответить, перформулируйте его; если Вы проводите аналогию с осмотром стоматолога, окулиста или гинеколога, ФГОГК или ЭКГ, то здесь аналогия невозможна; если Вас интересует частота проведения МРТ при конкретной патологии, тогда уточните ее).


----------



## Salamanka (27 Мар 2011)

Прошу прощения за некорректный вопрос.
Суть вот в чем.
В 2006 году на КТ обнаружили гемангиому Th4.
В 2008 при на МРТ - гемангиомы нет, дегенеративные изменения межпозвонковых дисков Th2-Th3, Th4-Th-5
В 2009 на МРТ - выраженная задняя протрузия диска С3-С4 в правом медиальном секторе на 3,7 мм, диска С4-С5, преимущественно медиально и влево на 1,5-1,7 мм, протрузия диска L4-L5,L5-S1.
С 2009 года беспокоит давление за грудиной (не боль). Последние полгода к этому прибавилась боль в правой части спины, начиная с лопатки, правом боку, в грудном отделе позвоночника,распирает ребра, жутко болят нижние части ребер справа, постоянно ощущение, как будто что-то мешает, на правом боку совсем невозможно спать, начинаю задыхаться, звенит в голове и отекает рука.

Маммолог, гинеколог, кардиолог, гастроэнтеролог, невролог + все возможные исследования проведены. Все в норме, кроме увеличенных парааортальных и паракавальных лимфоузлов брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространства до 9 мм(МСКТ) и увеличенных лимфоузлов шеи до 1,5 х 6 мм и 1,4 х 6 (УЗИ).

Есть отклонения в анализах крови.
Все вышеозначенные специалисты дружно отправляли меня к невропатологу, но он тоже развел руками и сказал, что МРТ 2-хлетней давности - вполне нормально, ничего криминального за это время в позвоночнике произойти не могло.
Хотелось бы понять, к какому доктору теперь идти, потому что такое состояние не дает нормально жить (даже нагнуться ботинки завязать не могу, кажется, что лопнут ребра).


----------



## abelar (28 Мар 2011)

Salamanka написал(а):


> Маммолог,гинеколог,кардиолог,гастроэнтеролог,невролог+все возможные исследования проведены.Все в норме,кроме увеличенных парааортальных и паракавальных лимфоузлов брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространства до 9 мм(МСКТ) и увеличенных лимфоузлов шеи до 1,5х6 мм и 1,4х6(УЗИ).
> Есть отклонения в анализах крови.).


Только не обижайтесь. К онкологу.


----------



## Salamanka (28 Мар 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Только не обижайтесь. К онкологу.


Спасибо.
Подозреваю,что к гематологу прежде всего.


----------

